# Pigmy Goat - Enlarged Utter



## thelambs (May 14, 2013)

I purchased 2 pigmy goats in 2006, one 3 day old kid and the mother.  I have no idea how old the mother was when I purchased her.  She , the mother, has developed extreme large utters.  They almost drag the ground.  The do not seem to be tender to the touch, but she is moving slowly and seems to have stiff rear legs.  The stiffness may be due to arthritis.  Is sagging utter normal for a aging pigmy goat?  If it is arthritis is there something I can due to relieve the pain?


----------



## elevan (May 14, 2013)

Pygmies typically don't have large udders though some do.  A large udder can hinder the ability to walk smoothly.

Why are you assuming arthritis?  Is there more information that you have that you didn't provide to us?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 14, 2013)

are you expecting her to be pregnant?  If no, does she have access or expoture to any bucks or buck kids  on your farm in the past 5 to 6 months, even shared fence lines?  
Is she nursing the kid?

Are you mlking her?


----------



## thelambs (May 14, 2013)

Regarding arthritis - as I said she is moving slowly and has stiff rear legs.  The stiffness increases in colder weather.  I'm 66 years old and have the same problem which is arthritis. 

I have only 2 pygmy goats.  They are does and there is no buck in the area.  She had here kid in 2006 and has never been milked.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 15, 2013)

It is possible for a doe to have a percocious udder and even get mastitis in her udder, even though she is not nursing.  I woudl take her body temp.  and check to see if it is normal.  A percocious udder will fill with milk even though the doe is not pregnant.  You may need to give her antibiotics for mastitis or perhaps use the dry cow treatment on her to dry up her udder. 

She sounds to me like she is aging and other than consulting with a vet to give her things for comfort they may not be much that can be done about it.


----------

